#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Vanity & Narcissism

## Gazeeboh

Post pictures of yourself.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Actually if that is really you you look like what I expected, cute but also insane looking. I never post pictures not that I am not adorable but that is how the stuff gets thrown at you. Maybe one day I will post when I am jaded enough.

----------


## Gazeeboh

These were taken a while ago. Actually these days I hate having my picture taken as I have an honest fear of loosing my life essence or being stuck in that moment in some way. Freaks me out. So I understand your not wanting to post in a public forum.

Anybody else that wants to should totally do it. I don't want to be the only one on the dance floor here. I would just let Billy Idol down.

Glad you think I look insane, that means alot.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Anytime. Glad you did post.

----------


## Gazeeboh

Apparently just in time to have "PROBLEMS" hehe

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> Apparently just in time to have "PROBLEMS" hehe


It looks that way.

----------


## ElNebuloso

I cannot possibly post a picture of myself because the normal human brain is incapable of processing the information fast enough without destroying itself in the process, I am giving you a mercy. The medical explanation is that dopamine (the pleasure chemical) releases itself into the brain in increments, some introduced drugs cause a spike in it's production, a picture of myself will cause an increased spike in dopamine production so many times over that it would in effect cause a sensory overload. In a laymans terms " the increased dopamine production in effect would explode the brain" that is why I wear a bag over my head in public, to protect them, my beauty and handsomness is without equal.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> I cannot possibly post a picture of myself because the normal human brain is incapable of processing the information fast enough without destroying itself in the process, I am giving you a mercy. The medical explanation is that dopamine (the pleasure chemical) releases itself into the brain in increments, some introduced drugs cause a spike in it's production, a picture of myself will cause an increased spike in dopamine production so many times over that it would in effect would cause a sensory overload. In a laymans terms " the increased dopamine production in effect would explode the brain" that is why I wear a bag over my head in public, to protect them, my beauty and handsomness is without equal.


 Well thank you for sparing our brains.

----------


## ElNebuloso

You are welcome Lady D.

----------


## ElNebuloso

This was the vanity and narcissism thread wasn't it?

----------


## SWM

Zing!

I would post my picture, but I'm afraid what you lot would do with it.

----------


## ElNebuloso

Please be bombastic for this is the vanity and narcissism thread.

----------


## isis

i not going to post my pic. cause i hate getting my pice taken and dont have any pics to post

----------

